# Resource guarding against another dog at the dog park



## trewqwert (Apr 17, 2017)

Today was the first time that my 1 year old pup acted aggressively against another dog in the dog park. We've been going to the dog park regularly for 6 months now, but today he barked and lunged at another dog to protect the stick that we were playing fetch with. It then happened approximately 20 min later when another dog approached him looking to play with him. 

Luckily, the 2 dogs that approached him did not react aggressively as well. All I could do was to make my pup drop the stick and I took it away. Right now, I'm focused on preventing the problem before it occurs. Since he only seemed to resource guard when he had the stick, I made sure to take it away before another dog got closer.

Is there any way that I could teach him to share with other dogs? My pup is kinda socially awkward right now. He can't tell when dogs want to play with him, or when they don't want to play with him. He also doesn't exhibit resource guarding at home or against people.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well it sounds like you are well on your way to needing to know this information:
Leerburg | How to Break Up a Dog Fight Without Getting Hurt

Your dog does not need doggy friends, all he needs is you. But people do stuff, it wouldn't hurt to look at two articles in this thread. Three dogs that should not be at a Dog Park and Why Dog Parks are a Bad Idea. :

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

I can't answer your question directly though becasue what you want to do is not something I do, in anycase ... Welcome aboard.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

No. You cannot teach him to share - especially in the dog park situation. New dogs come and go at the dog park. You have no control over that and no control over the behavior of other dogs. A bigger, badder dog, might not be so nice about allowing your pup to act aggressively. It sounds like your boy has outgrown dog parks. If he is acting aggressively, for any reason, he doesn't belong there.

Were you to have a problem, at home, it would be different. If you had two dogs and he was resource guarding from the other, you could work on that. Even then, it may, or may not be successful. Dogs don't really have a 'share' concept. My smaller dog may claim something. He will growl at my large dog, when she comes near. Big dog licks his face, reaches down, takes whatever he has and walks away. Little dog does nothing, because he ain't stupid. But they live together and this routine works for them. If it did not, I would not allow toys, or chew things out.


----------



## trewqwert (Apr 17, 2017)

Chip18 said:


> Well it sounds like you are well on your way to needing to know this information:
> Leerburg | How to Break Up a Dog Fight Without Getting Hurt


Oh wow. That first video is definitely very useful and informative. Usually the first instinct is to grab the collar. Thanks!

Also, I think my pup wants to play with other dogs at the dog park (he's always standing on the outskirts of the group and watching while they play) but he seems too timid and unconfident to actually approach them. Of course, I don't force him to play with others. I usually just throw a stick for him as we walk around the 22 acre park. But it's the first time he has acted so uncharacteristically. I do like the socialization aspect with people because he loves meeting the other owners. I will definitely keep a closer eye on him and other dogs though


----------



## trewqwert (Apr 17, 2017)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> No. You cannot teach him to share - especially in the dog park situation. New dogs come and go at the dog park. You have no control over that and no control over the behavior of other dogs. A bigger, badder dog, might not be so nice about allowing your pup to act aggressively. It sounds like your boy has outgrown dog parks. If he is acting aggressively, for any reason, he doesn't belong there.


Hmm. That's true. I can't force the other dog to participate in training to share as well. 

My pup is fine at the park when we aren't playing fetch. He usually just lingers nearby me or goes to greet the owners. I like the dog park because it's 22 acres for him to burn off energy, and he can socialize with people. But I guess dog socialization just won't happen easily. I'll also make sure to not let him play with sticks, which seems to be his trigger right now.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What are you going to do when your dog decides he wants another dogs toy or stick and the other dog hurts him?

I bring my female GSD to the dog park. She does well. There is another female GSD that will attack any dog within 10ft of her. It's pretty bad. I remove my girl from the situation because she won't start it but she will finish it, especially if a dog attacks her or gets into her face. 

You can not control other people or dogs. You won't ever know which dog might be a problem. You really don't want to put your pup in that situation IMO


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

trewqwert said:


> Hmm. That's true. *I can't force the other dog to participate in training to share as well. *
> 
> My pup is fine at the park when we aren't playing fetch. He usually just lingers nearby me or goes to greet the owners. I like the dog park because it's 22 acres for him to burn off energy, and he can socialize with people. But I guess dog socialization just won't happen easily. I'll also make sure to not let him play with sticks, which seems to be his trigger right now.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


What is important for you to remember, at this point, YOUR dog is the problem. He is the resource guarder. A resource guarder will guard anything. It can have zero value, but if he picks it up, it is his and he will guard it. It could be a gum wrapper. Doesn't matter. Another dog may have absolutely no interest in your dogs' prized possession. That doesn't matter either. If your dog is guarding something and any dog comes near him, in his mind, the other dog is after his prize. He will act aggressively to prevent the other dog from taking it. So far, the other dogs have backed off. One day, he will run into a dog that will not back off - or, he will actually attack another dog. And then where will you be? At the very least, you will be paying someone elses' vet bills. 

Every dog does not make a good dog-park dog. Your dog is a risk to himself and others. You are taking a big chance, in having him there. See, at home, I have my two very different dogs. I live with a resource guarder, so I know what it is. Ironically, he was a terrible resource guarder with people, which has improved with a ton of work. Some dogs guard from people and some from other dogs. I guess some do both. My small dog is actually very submissive to other dogs. He will growl at my big dog, but he will never act on it. I know it. He knows it. And the big dog knows it. The big dog doesn't have an aggressive bone in her body. She is NOT a resource guarder. And that's why it works out at my house. Neither of my dogs would do well in a dog park.


----------



## trewqwert (Apr 17, 2017)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> What is important for you to remember, at this point, YOUR dog is the problem. He is the resource guarder. A resource guarder will guard anything. It can have zero value, but if he picks it up, it is his and he will guard it. It could be a gum wrapper. Doesn't matter.


Yeah, I just realized how dumb my thinking was. I definitely understood and agreed with the unspoken rule to not bring any toys or balls into the dog park to prevent resource guarding or aggression between dogs, but I naively assumed that something natural and already found in the park (like a stick) would be okay. Obviously, it would have the same effect on any dog, as long as they value it a lot. 

So definitely no more fetch in the dog park. He was fine on every other trip without playing fetch, as he would just greet dogs and then run back to us. And he loves meeting people and running in the field. 

Thank you!


----------



## trewqwert (Apr 17, 2017)

llombardo said:


> What are you going to do when your dog decides he wants another dogs toy or stick and the other dog hurts him?


My pup is pretty timid actually, which is why I was surprised about today. He's always standing on the sidelines and watching other dogs. No one brings toys into the park (luckily) and he only watches other dogs if someone throws a stick. He generally isn't the first to approach other dogs; he's only that forward with humans.

So I'm definitely not playing fetch with my dog in the dog park anymore. And I'll keep a watchful eye over him when he does approach other dogs (as I usually do). Luckily, his recall in the park is really good, so I will call him away if he seems to be headed towards another dog's "possession."


----------

